# Model Y All-Weather Protection Kit



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Anyone else get an email from Tesla with the subject: Your Model Y All-Weather Protection Kit

Says I can get a complimentary kit (includes a promo code): https://shop.tesla.com/product/mode...p&utm_locale=en_US&utm_term=22q1_my_v2_batch4

Promo code doesn't seem to work, but wondering if anyone received anything like this from Tesla.


----------



## splatseacex (May 7, 2018)

Same here. Got the email with link but promo code doesn't work.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, the emails have gone out to a whole bunch of people again


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Code finally worked. Now need to find someone that can use it considering I'd already purchased/installed the parts that I'd be getting.


----------



## splatseacex (May 7, 2018)

Its working now.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Now need to find someone that can use it considering I'd already purchased/installed the parts that I'd be getting.


I didn't get the email 😉


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I didn't get the Model Y.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I remember that a few years back all Canadian owners got a set of mud flaps. Except this owner  

Sometimes perks like this happen from Telsa


----------

